
Boot Camp will not work on Apple silicon-based Macs - SenHeng
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/06/heres-whats-happening-to-boot-camp-amid-the-apple-silicon-transition/
======
SenHeng
The original title is " _Here’s what’s happening to Boot Camp amid the Apple
silicon transition_ " but I've instead used a line within the article because
I felt that was the more important point.

~~~
rvz
Yes, I guess Ars is attempting to lure clicks with their title but I'd rather
take your title over theirs as it just gets to the point of the article.

